# Missing Mikado



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some days are so much harder than others. i'm really missing Mikado today. It has been just over a year since I had to have him put down do to kidney failure. I love boy and you will always hold a special place in my heart.














































:hug: R.I.P my dear sweet boy :hug:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

=\ sorry for your loss, though he is with u in heart.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I think many of us know how you feel. It’s funny, there’s always that one dog that touches you a little deeper than others. Instead of thinking about how much you miss Mikado rejoice in the time you spent together.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I do if it were not for Mikado I wouldn't know about this wonderful breed. It is just those little things that remind me of him and I feel like crying all over again. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I still tear up for you. These dogs your dog Mikado... they are irreplaceable. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

aww, it's always hard when you get attached to an animal. My husband is like that with a red pit that he had named Scooby. One of the best dogs we ever owned. Thanks for sharing pics of your dearly departed friend.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He will always be remembered and he always be in your heart. Remember that he will never be forgotten and that he was a part of your life then and forever =)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When it gets really tough like today just think of more and more good times and soon you will be smiling. It's tough losing a loved pet, I think about Loca every few minutes but they're waiting for us on the other side Sharon.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gosh, I was just thinkin bout him. He was a gorgeous boy Sharon, he's in a special place in all of our hearts.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hugs to you. Its always hard losing a family member  He was beautiful.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hugs Sharon ... I agree with everyone rejoice in all the great memories!
There is always that one that holds your heart forever ... 
I miss my Biggie everyday. 

Mikado was a very handsome boy, I never seen photos of him thank you so much for 
sharing his beauty ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, he was beautiful and amazing. Just remember the good times and take comfort in knowing that he will never be in pain or suffer any more and one day you will see him again. He's wagging his tail from above looking down at you probly saying don't cry momma Im not hurting any more every thing is ok. Lots of love and good thought to you and your family.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont know wat im going to do when i lose bambam, hopefully he outlives me. ill probably have him cremated so i can keep him with me forever, and then have him burried with me.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

inten. thats actually a really good idea lol.. never thought of that, I want that to happen when china goes, I will break in half when that day comes.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry got your loss


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He was such a gorgeous boy, Sharon. I know how it can be, some days are harder than others. RIP Mikado, your momma loves you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hugs! I know just how you feel. Hang in there! The good memories help fill the hole left in your heart...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone. When I think of my boy he brings a smile and a tear. You can go your whole life an have only one soul dog and mine was Mikado.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawwww big hugs :hug:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww sorry for your loss.  RIP Miakoda, run free at the bridge. 

I still think of my horse Claudio often, I had him put down in June of 07, my car was later stolen the same night that had some of his belongings and his mane clipping in it that I was going to save.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

A soul dog. I've never heard it put like that before.

RIP Mikado! I hope you are happy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sharon I really empathized with you last night... It was a day I really missed Loca. We were loading pictures of Chino's first pull and I came across some folders of her from her first night, all the way to the latest pics in December, and it brought a tear to my eye, I know that some days are better than others, and some are just plain hard. We'll all be reunited one day and I think that, and all the good times you shared is what you have to think about


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy! Hold your head up, he is watching over you


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thnak you all for yor kind words. Yep Mikado was the greatest and he wouldn't want me to be sad I can almost see him smiling at me telling me its okay.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. He looks like a really special boy. Try not to feel too sad, he knew how much you loved him.


----------

